# Edge, Nipple, Elbow on 9/7/2009



## jw1973 (Feb 8, 2009)

Coming from a guy that is mostly a bottom fisher, this trip was incredible!



I was invited to join a trip on the Bodacious (45Foot Bertram)and I am very greatful to all aboard for asking me to go.



Cleared the pass around 5:00 and headed SW. I guess we began trolling around 6:30 or so. For 3 hours, we saw flyers everywhere but nothing hit. At this point, I'm wondering what the alure of trolling is. I was starting to drift off to a nap what one of the reels blows up. After a nice fight, Drew gets it to the boat, and Trip gaffs a nice Wahoo (40#).My adrenaline was pumping just watching, listening, helping etc. 



About 30 minutes later and another reel blows up and I'm sitting in the chair with a 30 wide still screaming. Again, nice fight, I get it to the boat and I can see that my fish is smaller than the first one but still a nice Wahoo. It bites through a 400lb mono leader at the back of the boat and is gone.:banghead



We put the spread back out, Jeremy comes down and starts breaking balls on the crew for not pulling out the gaff. It's funny listening to Jeremy and Trip argue, fighting like brothers 1 minute and sisters the next. Jeremy prepares to relieve himself off the back of the boat and another reel blows up. I'm in the chair again and it feels like a bigger version of my 1st try. This one puts up a better fight and takes several runs before I get it to the boat. We get it to the boat, gaff is ready. The fish gets a burst of energy and makes a quick run of 10 - 15 yards to the port side. Jeremy immediately swings the stern towards the fish. I was impressed with how quickly he moved the back end of 45 ft Bertram. Doc gaffs the fish straight through the gills and my 1st Wahoo and Biggest fish ever is on ice.My knees are bouncing with adrenaline. This fish was about 55 #'s.It hit a Yazuri Bonita.



We stayed out a while longer and hooked a white that made a run to the boat and spit the hook after a couple beautiful jumps. Later, one of the 30 wides starts to scream. Jeremy is backing down the boat as fast as it will go and it's still screaming. The fish starts jumping and it's a Blue Marlin. I have never seen a fish tailwalk like that. The 30w is still screaming and the Blue continues the show. Doc starts to call out 100 yards of line left, 5 seconds later, 50 yards left. The reel has not stopped or slowed down. Doc calls out 25 yards and then says he can see the spool. Trip locks down the drag as a measure of last resort and the fish is gone. We actually recovered most of the line. It was frayed at the end suggesting a tail whip or some other contact. It's about 3:00 now and we're seeing a lot of lightning and a big blob on the radar. Time to head in.



Fried some of the Wahoo last night and will grill some tomorrow. What a day...


----------



## pelagicone (Jul 25, 2008)

awesome report.:clap


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Awesome trip.


----------



## chasintales (Sep 29, 2007)

Great trip guys. Trololing is like that, nothing for a while and then all hell breaks loose. Nice wahoos...:clap

Chris


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Very nice, most people either love or hate trolling. I love it. less mess, more chance of catching something you will remember for years.



MScontender


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

> *mscontender (9/7/2009)* less mess, more chance of catching something you will remember for years.
> 
> MScontender


You said it, quality vs quantity. The chances of catching that fish of a lifetime are in your favor anytime you deploy a good spread in bluewater (or blue/green)


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Ya'll suck.....


----------



## jw1973 (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks for the head's up. Brain is a little foggy today...


----------



## destincabo (Nov 4, 2007)

Great post. Glad to see that someone got out after them. Crews around our dock cancelled trips Saturday and Sunday due to the rough weather reports we had been hearing. How were the seas?


----------



## Bodacious (Oct 2, 2007)

2 foot.


----------



## jw1973 (Feb 8, 2009)

Seas we a bumpy 1 - 3, short period chop, occasional 4 ft. I am comfortable doing the 1 - 3 foot in my little Cape Horn. On a 45 foot Bertram, it felt like smooth sailing.



It did pick up during that latter part of the day. I could feel it more when we turned E and felt nothing when heading W.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Awesome trip, BEAUTIFUL BOAT. BEAUTIFUL BOAT. By the way did i tell you that is a BEAUTIFUL BOAT.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

man id like a nice 55lb hoo


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for the invite!!

Nice trip Trip.


----------



## Bodacious (Oct 2, 2007)

Sorry Dave you need to come with us sometime!


----------



## Get'n Wade (Oct 28, 2007)

Great Gaff Shot!


----------



## HaterAide (Nov 9, 2007)

Sounds like some excitement was to be had. Fun report.


----------

